# Vinyl Wrapping



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have an idea for a design for wrapping parts of my Cruze with a matte black vinyl but have a couple questions I was hoping someone could answer for me. 

First question is how long will the vinyl stay on the car? I have never used vinyl on anything and really have no clue on how well it will hold up to the elements year round. 

Second question is how much could I expect to spend on good quality vinyl?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The 3m Vinyl is good for like 3-4 years on the outside, longer on the inside of your car. 3m is the only manufacturer I would use. good luck, its not easy!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

If at all possible, try to do it yourself. Getting it done professionally is great, but expensive. I wish I had the money, lol.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

its really not that hard, I have wrapped several things on my cruze including the rear diffuser. My advice would be to practice on a few little things and then go for it. just take your time as patience is the key


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

BTW 3m runs about 20 dollars for a 1x4 piece


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the help. 3-4 years is pretty good amount of time. I asked a local shop how much it would be to get it done and they wanted $500 for just the hood, $375 for the trunk and $275 for the front bumper. So I decided to to try it myself.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I vinyl my cruze with 3m on the hood, roof, trunk, bottom bumper, and the bow ties. It all cost me for someone to buy the vinyl and put in on my car was $250.00 well worth it I'll post a video on my vinyl give me a half hour I'm going to make a video right now before it gets dark


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

http://http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=_dgrrqI8Quw


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

If that didn't work please just go onto my YouTube account. ( Mrcruze87 )


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

The video link didn't work, but might be because i am on my cell phone. But i look it up on. Youtube and what you did is very similar to my design i want to try out. How difficult was it getting the cutouts for the antenna on the roof and the little black knobs that spray the windshield wiper fluid on the hood?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

The antenna I just took it off, it's one screw in the inside and a push and pull clip for the wires, the roofing just snapped off in the inside, it wasn't that hard at all. The hood I also took the spray hose off, just take the hose of the plasic piece and push the clip together and than push out and it's that easy, if it doesn't make since I'll make a video tonight.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

The hose part is clear enough, i'll take a look today and see if i see how to take off the antenna. Thanks for the help, i'm prolly going to be purchasing the sometime in the week or so, how much did you need for the hood, roof and trunk lid?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

No problem with the help! I don't have the measurements with me but when I get home tonight I'll post the measurements


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome thanks.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Im super excited you have any pictures i could take a peek at of your vinyl besides your avatar? I own a silver cruze and im doing the vinyl for the hood, roof, and trunk, plastidip lower front grill and rear dif.


----------

